
Show HN: Optimus Price, an AI SaaS to set retail prices automatically - carlesfe
https://optimusprice.ai
======
carlesfe
Hi, I'm Carlos, the founder

This is a project which started as kind of a joke -- hence the pun on the
name.

We started by developing a supercharged Excel with macros to forecast demand
and set prices based on that forecast. A few customers liked the results and
we did a bit of consulting with it.

Long story short, we thought it had potential and we decided to turn it into a
SaaS, with real AI. Surely performance is much better than those of our old
excel :)

Today our small team in Barcelona launched "Optimus Price". All feedback will
be welcome!

------
mserranom
This is a super crowded space, how do you expect to differentiate from
competitors?

